
All The Cheat Sheets An Up To Date Web Designer Needs: CSS3, HTML5 and jQuery - kevinwdavid
http://designresourcebox.com/all-the-cheat-sheets-an-up-to-date-web-designer-needs-css3-html5-and-jquery/
======
prolepunk
For those who get disproportionately pissed at scribd for requiring facebook
account in order to print or download pdf version of the document, here's an
alternative link.

Jquery 1.4.2 cheat sheet
[http://www.nostalgic.nl/assets/nostalgic/documenten/jQuery-V...](http://www.nostalgic.nl/assets/nostalgic/documenten/jQuery-
Visual-Cheat-Sheet-1.4.2.pdf)

------
pault
Tangentially related: I have found <http://dochub.io> to be absolutely
indispensable for JS, DOM, and CSS.

~~~
jenius
yeah agreed - way easier to type what you want than scan like 10 pages to try
to find it

------
freshhawk
Has anyone found this site actually useful? As in, you wouldn't have been able
to find this information, in a format as nice as this, when you needed it?

This site just looks like SEO spam to me. But it is number 5 on the 1st page
of HN so maybe I'm wrong.

------
gnufied
Honest Question - How do you guys use these cheat sheets? Take large print
outs and keep on desk? Just keep the electronic copy somewhere easily
accessible? Printout and hang it on the wall?

~~~
LukeShu
I've always felt... awkward about them too. I usually print out a copy on
regular 8.5"x11" paper, and keep it next to my computer for a few days. A few
days later when it either gets buried or knocked off, I know it all by then.
I'll keep an electronic copy, in case I do something else for a while, and
come back to it, but then it usually doesn't even warrant a print out.

~~~
hbhanu
It usually depends on what it's a cheat sheet about - I always keep an
electronic copy, but specific ones get pinned to my cubicle walls.

These are the two big ones that I keep up at all times. I don't always use the
VI/VIM one (a lot of the keystrokes become ingrained after repeated use, but
when I have to switch environments, the transition back is always smoother
with it).

VI/VIM: <http://michael.peopleofhonoronly.com/vim/> RegEx:
[http://www.addedbytes.com/cheat-sheets/regular-
expressions-c...](http://www.addedbytes.com/cheat-sheets/regular-expressions-
cheat-sheet/)

------
rjernigan
DZone has a large set of professional cheat sheets called Refcardz, including
HTML5, CSS, and jQuery. <http://refcardz.dzone.com>

Also check out <http://cheatsheets.org/>

------
bengarvey
If only this was in HTML5 and CSS3 instead of PDF.

------
ilaksh
The designer is supposed to be an expert in all of this stuff? I thought he
was supposed to be an expert in graphic design?

I remember a time, many years ago, when if you wanted to edit a graphical user
interface, you would use a graphical user interface to do that. Since the
interface you are editing is graphical.

I have been manually doing this CSS / HTML stuff for many years, but I think
that it would make about 100x more sense if we used the CSS/HTML just as a
format for the editing and display tools to store and retrieve the data.

I actually think the biggest reason we are still doing it by hand is that
people (like myself) are afraid that someone will think they aren't a real
programmer if they use a GUI.

After all, programmers write ASCII codes, and if you're not doing that, you're
not programmer. Right?

~~~
drivebyacct2
Dreamweaver, Frontpage, and a dozen other random tools I've used that proclaim
to reduce the code associated with design are that way --->. Let us know if
you find anything that works for anything non-trivial. Or anything trivial for
that matter.

~~~
kateray
<http://scrollkit.com>! very flexible in terms of design, though not made for
liquid layouts. (disclosure: my project) let me know if there's anything you
want it to do that it doesn't.

------
tferris
Cheat sheets are really great and I bookmark all of them but somehow I never
use them (or find the bookmark again). I rather google "<language> <topic>"
which works best for me.

Are you using them actually? Printing them all out or using them as
wallpapers??

~~~
LukeShu
The most common type of reference sheet I use, is just a table of values that
don't have a real meaning, for example I have bookmarked a table of ANSI
terminal escape codes, and this table of Bash string operations:
<http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/refcards.html#AEN22587>

------
bcjordan
Hmm... at one point I came across a really nice physical laminated HTML / CSS
/ JS cheat sheet but haven't been able to find it since. Would anyone happen
to know what I'm talking about and where to get it?

~~~
moggie
Possibly the one produced by Visibone? <http://www.visibone.com/>

------
ChessMess
My favorite in the day was gotAPI (<http://www.gotapi.com/html>) because you
could quickly type what you were looking for. Sadly they have not kept up.

------
sbarre
The HTML5 security cheatsheet was an enlightening read.. Glad to see most of
the vulnerable browsers are older than old..

------
gbog
My preferred was visibone.com but sadly it is not including the latest techs.

------
drivebyacct2
By time I've looked something up on these I could have "Ctrl+T ?<whatever>"d
it or use dochub or one of a bunch of others that do the same thing. Is it the
physical presence that makes people love these so much? They seem far less
usable as a horizontal PDF than more... digital and accessible means.

